# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Fjala që doni të dëgjoni

## PINK

Kush eshte fjalia/ shprehja  qe doni te degjoni nga nje femer- Kjo vlen per meshkujt , dhe njekohesisht per femrat - kush eshte shprehja  qe doni ta degjoni nga goja e nje mashkulli the most .

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

"love will keep us together loll" sorry sa po degjoja kete keng dhe vec kjo me erdhi ndermend  :perqeshje:

----------


## Ihti

duhet me qene fjale e mirfillte, apo dhe pasthirrma lejohen?

----------


## diikush

si qe ajo exi e jotja (ex firma jote, se mos bejme ndonje gjurulldi kot ketu lol) ...

"she is not loud, she just like to vocalize"   

dicka e tille?

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Ihti

she's not a moaner--she's vocally appreciative  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Kërçovare1

"Ku je Shpirti, më morri malli!"

----------


## Blue_sky

I kam degjuar qe te gjitha  :ngerdheshje:  Dhe kjo qe ne kete qe ne keto pak vite qe mbajme mbi shpatulla (nga nje njeri i vetem :P)

----------


## Pasiqe

Dy jane fjalet qe du me degjua: Qka & Pasiqe,  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## EDUARDI

Me Mungon Shume Me Mer Malli Per Ty
Je Jeta Ime Je Pjese E Shpirtit Tim

----------


## MaDaBeR

*Xemel.*

Kete fjale me pelqen te degjoj me shpesh.

----------


## Julius

budalla, injorant etj. lol Ne fakt kjo eshte menyra me e mire qe gocat mund te shprehin simpatine e tyre per mua. Kjo lloj menyre me pelqen.

----------


## Visage

*"Me ka mare malli.  Me mungon shume o shpirt"    -kjo me pelqen tani per tani * 

ps. Julius loooooooool t'ja filloj une te te shpreh simpatine ashu sic e do vete hihihihihii  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Je T'adore mon amour*

----------


## Antipatrea

"Po", "ehe" ose edhe nje levizje pohuese me koke eshte OK....

----------


## sara1984

Te Dua Se Je Ti......te Dua Se Je Keshtu Si Je.....

----------


## no name

/me i thot ksoj nolt o yviiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii bukur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SaS

fjale ka shume po me bukur do jete fjala i dashur mund ta zgjidhim edhe kshu !!!

----------


## Dito

> Kush eshte fjalia/ shprehja  qe doni te degjoni nga nje femer.


Te me thote : Daje te  jap nje dopie :buzeqeshje:  Ma kepusni shpirtin ashtu heheheheheheehe. (shaka)

Duam vertet duam shume, por spontanitetin dua me shume :buzeqeshje: .


*Dito.*

----------


## Dito

> Te Dua Se Je Ti......te Dua Se Je Keshtu Si Je.....


Me kujtove nje kenge te bukur greke me frazen tende te parapelqyer, po ta shkruaj ne te dy gjuhet.

*Sagapo jati ise Orea* kenduar nga *Janis Parios*

Sagapo, sagapo jati ise orea
Sagapo jati ise orea,
sagapo jati ise esi,

Ke agapo, ke agapo ke olo to kosmo,
Ke agapo to olo to kosmo
Jati zis ke esi mazi,

To Para, to parathiro klismeno,
To parathiro klismeno,
To parathiro klisto,

Anikse, anikse to ena filo,
Anikse to ena filo,
Tin, tin ikona su na dho.


*E perkthyer ne shqip.*

Te Dua, te dua sepse je e bukur,
Te dua sepse je e bukur,
Te dua se je Ti,

Dua, dua dhe gjithe boten
Dua dhe gjithe boten,
Sepse jeton dhe Ti ne te,

Penxhere, penxherja eshte e mbyllur
Penxhere e mbyllur,
Hape, hapja nje adhuruesi,
Hapja nje adhuruesi,
Pamjen tende te shohe.

*Dito.* 

Ps: Greket i kendojne bukur Dashurise.

----------


## Renegata

o njeriu im...........................

----------

